# Trout Lures for Surf, Passes Lower Bay,



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

I'm new to trout fishing with artificial lures...

I'm not asking to pick your brain for your secret weapon...Just
your top 1 or 2 lures that you'd share with a stranger...color/size...

Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## Fowlerfantasy (Jun 30, 2013)

All chrome super spook.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Gulp 4" shrimp new penny


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

1) Bug Juice Texas Trout Killer

2) Hot Chartreuse Norton Sand Eel Jr

1/8 oz jig head


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

I am fishing just at ROLLOVER PASS from the bank and the best rigs for me to catching specks(1/16 oz.,1/8 oz. jigs) you can see in the next pictures :


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Chrome skitterwalk. A suspending plug like a corky or catch 2000.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

The ttr28 Mirrorlure my all time fav.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I'm with Jean, I've always liked chartreuse in the surf, type has never seemed to matter. I'm not the biggest fan of the curly tail though. The fish do jump on them like crazy, but it seems like I can only get one or two casts out of them before the tail is ripped off when the blues are thick.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Right now.....Norton sand eel margarita, 3/8 Norton or knotty hooker jig head.....trust me.....


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

pink or chrome skitterwalk..take u some tails too..i like pink and then pearl and chartruse on the colors ..just make sure to get u a 3/8 oz jig ahead to get the bait down


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

1 ounce Tony's spoon nice and slow death wobble. Reds, trout mack. ladyfish everything hits it, for me!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I like to start the morning surf fishing with topwater predawn or sunrise with a bone Ghost, then blue top/bottom chrome, use smaller top if its a flat surf. Then I go to Mirror lures 51 models, Then silver spoon for Trout and gold for Red fish. And when nothing working I go to my confidence bait, BA's Red Shad. Oh, one thing about the spoons is they cover the whole water column, and a great fish finder.


----------

